# Identification help



## llynnwood (Oct 30, 2022)

You wouldn't be able to identify this or know who would I know is around a 65 monark thunderbird


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 30, 2022)

Bumping this up since it was moved.

The bike was made by Huffy and the Monark name was owned by Huffy in the 60's. I believe the serial number will tell you the year of manufacture.

Here's a girls, same carrier, chain guard, tank plaque, fender ornament. Said to be a 1967.









						Purple Huffy Thunderbird (Year?) | Middleweight Bicycles
					

I have been collecting Huffy car bikes for decades. I have seen all purple girls Camaros, white/purple girls Camaros, and even one purple boys Camaro. This past week I found another purple girls Huffy car bike I didn't know existed - an all purple girls Thunderbird badged for sale as a Monark. I...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Oilit (Nov 1, 2022)

I think @partsguy has some Huffy catalogs if memory serves.


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 4, 2022)

the serial number will tell you.

built by Huffy mfg.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 4, 2022)

That’s a beautiful and rare bike. All correct and original 1966-67 Monark Thunderbird. 1966 was the first year for those two toned seats on the more deluxe models, and 1967 was the last year for that headlight.

This is a re-badged and re-trimmed version of the Huffy Eldorado. I have several years of Huffy catalogs uploaded to the CABE. Search my Gallery and you will find them. I even have some Monark ads.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 5, 2022)

Huffy serials in the 60s, it's the first number that's the year, eg. 5H123456 for '65.


----------

